
FCC Is Undoing Rules That Make It Easier for Small ISPs to Compete - pdabbadabba
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ev5mm7/at-the-behest-of-t-mobile-the-fcc-is-undoing-rules-that-make-it-easier-for-small-isps-to-compete-with-big-telecom
======
api
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulatory_capture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulatory_capture)

